# Custom Rom Development



## mobal_communications (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi,

I am looking for a developer that would be able to create us a custom ROM for the Nexus 5 that allows us to have pre-installed apps on the device that remain after being factory reset.

Any developers interested please let me know.

Many thanks


----------



## Lewis2100 (Feb 2, 2012)

I think you can do that on any ROM by installing an app as a system app.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------

